# prepping for extended family



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Slowly my prepping activities are getting more complete. For sure, there is always more to prep but by now my immediate and me are somehow prepped. So slowly, now I start prepping also for the extended family. What are your experiences with prepping for your extended family?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Prep for your immediate family. Let the other people you cherish know they should too. You won't have enough for everyone come the fecal matter hitting the fan. Unless you want to run out in half the time and have a way to stop that.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A couple of thoughts: I do have a few extra resources for my daughter and son in law. I know I can trust them. I can not say that for all people I am related to. Second, how much can you afford to prep for them or are they contributing too? Any special skills you might need that hey have? Anything in their moral make up that would put you and others in danger? Are they willing to work and take direction? Anyone have a big mouth? You do not want word being out you have stuff when others are desperate for the stuff you have. I have a few that due to poor health, I'll end up taking in because they physically and financially can not help themselves. If I were cold and calculating to give myself the best chance I would not do this. I am sure others could add to this list.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I've talked to them and if they are to stupid to take care of themselves it's not my responsibility. I can't and won't live my life worrying about others that have been informed. It's their decision to be unprepared.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

My take on it is this. If you consider yourself close to prepped, Congrats! I don't think I'll ever be there. That said I would help prep for extended family only if I was "helping". They would need to be willing to do some as well, even if it is just a very little bit at a time. If they aren't willing to put a few bags of rice and/or a few cans of food away each month, I'm not sure they want to be helped. As for the kids talking, it may very well happen. Include them in some of the activities, but not in the actual storage of supplies if you think that would be an issue in your situation. Take them shooting, fishing, practice "fire/tornado/home invasion drills" and things like that at their house. You'll know pretty quick who is really on board. All preps that I acquired for them would stay at my house until a point in time that I felt they were on board enough to slowly start gifting them some of it.

In my situation I have my wife's parents and her sisters family to think about. Her parents have been very slowly working on stuff. They put together a couple get home bags, but I think they don't really have much else stored up. If they lived a little closer, I think a lot of what they need is guidance on how to properly store items. Being about 100 miles away, we see them multiple times a year, but we don't really have a bunch of "hands on" time to help them. The sister in-law and family I have mixed opinions on. They like the idea, but don't really seem like they are willing to actually take the time to do anything. She did talk to the wife about a gun recommendation for her, and to keep an eye out for one that fits her needs. Her husband is no stranger to guns and hunts, but I really get the impression that he's not really worried about anything happening. They only live about 25 miles from us so there is a pretty real possibility that they would come to our door for help. He's diabetic and needs insulin several times a day to survive and has been that way since he was a kid. He honestly wouldn't last long in a situation where his insulin supply ran out, leaving just her and her 3 kids (13 and under). That's a pretty heavy weight to put on our shoulders and I'm not sure what we'd do. The wife and I have talked about it more than once and hope we're never faced with the decision. At this point in time, I don't think we have enough supplies to keep us going for very long, let alone anyone else!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Don't. It will result in chaos and ultimately failure. Educate them and then be at peace. It will be hard enough insuring your own immediate family's needs completely.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Up in ILLannoyed, my preps included taking care of unmarried sister-in-law. Nephew by marriage seemed like he was getting into prepping but???? Rest of family, no way in hell.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Immediate family only.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I live on a rural ranch and fully expect that we will have additional family members show up in an emergency. I am fairly well prepared for the needs of my immediate family and am slowly adding on to my food stores, sleeping gear and other basics. I need to standardize my weapons selection and add a few of each. I view the additional family members showing up as a blessing. It is more people I can trust to help around the ranch and pull security.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the same problem exists for this "sharing scenario" as well when the prepper conversation turns to charity for the unprepared sheeple - What's "extra" for you & your immediate family? .... How are you predicting a termination date for a SHTF? .... you're satisfied with a 3 month prep supply to cover what you consider to be feasible SHTFs - you double down and add another 3 months for some invitees ... BAM - it's a serious SHTF but shouldn't last even 2 months before normalcy begins - you decide to take in the cousin's family ....

Month into the SHTF another serious SHTF occurs - caused & combined with the original SHTF - something that is not only possible but highly probable .... that "less than 2 months" is now looking more like 6 months - if it doesn't turn again for another back bite .... kind of screwed overall now


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

By now, my bug out location is almost finished. It will be long drive which is good and bad. I have the extra fuel to drive up to two times there so I should be able to reach it. Once it is finished I will start stocking up there as well. Now I have for about 4 month food in my normal house. The bug out location is having a nice house that could be shared with more family. The area is about 1 acre. As it is in Thailand all kind of food grows all the time. For the rest we have water, a generator and soon to be installed solar.
Now I am abroad and was able to buy some extra stuff such as water tablets and filters that are not easy to get in Thailand.

So my thought now is to just continue prepping and see who will need it. If extended family will join, they will be helpful.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If you want to eat you have to work.... security, hunting, getting water... or digging ditches, pulling switches and dodging hitches

in other words... I will feed any paddy that is willing to work on my railway MY WAY


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

My wife wants me to talk to her family this year at Christmas. I plan to strongly suggest they prepare but am not going into a full-blown sermon. It will be my final warning.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

DadofTheFamily said:


> My wife wants me to talk to her family this year at Christmas. I plan to strongly suggest they prepare but am not going into a full-blown sermon. It will be my final warning.


Best of luck Dad.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I just cannot afford to prep for all of them and many of them will be nothing but a liability. 
Much of my family have their heads in the sand and when push comes to shove they would expect to be let in and to be taken care of. It will be difficult to turn them away. 

On the bright side, my son and one daughter have been discussing jointly purchasing some land for the members of their two families and me to move to, with separate homes for each. Enough room to garden and keep animals and far enough out to be forgotten. I'm liking how they're thinking! 

I like the suggestion someone made in another far away thread, of slowly purchasing and placing small mobile homes or campers on the property for new arrivals but, they will work or they will not eat. I'm thinking campers small enough that they will not want to move in right away to mooch but appreciate it if they need to.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> I just cannot afford to prep for all of them and many of them will be nothing but a liability.
> Much of my family have their heads in the sand and when push comes to shove they would expect to be let in and to be taken care of. It will be difficult to turn them away.
> 
> On the bright side, my son and one daughter have been discussing jointly purchasing some land for the members of their two families and me to move to, with separate homes for each. Enough room to garden and keep animals and far enough out to be forgotten. I'm liking how they're thinking!
> ...


if you expect arrivals and will be taking them in - isolation quarters like RVs will be necessary .... not including a pandemic SHTF scenario - very late arrivals will most likely be experiencing post-SHTF disease spread among the refugees .... can't be tracking in the cooties


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

DadofTheFamily said:


> My wife wants me to talk to her family this year at Christmas. I plan to strongly suggest they prepare but am not going into a full-blown sermon. It will be my final warning.


And as I expected, I was laughed off as crazy.


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

We are currently prepping for just the immediate family. We live hundreds of miles from any extended family and have encouraged them to prepare. If SHTF and they showed up we would feel like we had to help them, but they would have to work for it especially if they did not bring anything to add to the coffers. 

My MIL is prepping not only for herself but all of her children and their families. She owns land and two of her kids already live there (she plans on moving there soon), so when she goes to visit she takes prepping items up there to store. One son that lives there is helping the other is laughing at them telling them it is a waste.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

I have just started myself but I have been talking abouty the subject for about a year with friends and family. If find that ppl have a hard time taking the concept if being preppated seriously, even my close friends that belive in self reliance and are heavy into guns as a means of defending your family have a hard time grasping the concept of not being able to buy what you need when you need it. I have friends that have a arsenal of guns but no ammo for them and large familys but no food stored.


----------

